# ozite carpet



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

what do you guys think of ozite carpet compared to the indoor/outdoor carpet.i have been looking for it but have had no luck.i am looking for something good for 1/18 and maybe some mini-z racing.


----------



## dano628 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ozite is the best surface for racing indoors . It is available through CRC WWW.teamcrc.com


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*carpet*

if you will not have a track that can be left up, we use to get the carpet from our local carpet store and duck tape the seams together, so we can take the track apart and store the carpet, really the older style ozite carpet is for walls and just make sure its the one without ribs lol , and you will be set , no its not the same as crc carpet because the crc has a rubber backing on it ( thicker then the ozite hope this helps )


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we used to race mini z s and brps on roofing felt paper 15lbs and its very reasonable has great grip also


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have heard of people using felt paper but I have never tried it. I have used indoor/outdoor carpet before and its okay if your just playing around.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

*CRC carpet.*

If this carpet is laid over another carpet. Could it stain or ruin the carpet it is laid over?
Thx.


----------

